# Quick Recipe Ideas



## punisher73 (Oct 23, 2005)

I thought I would start a thread about quick food/meal ideas for people that have little time to cook.  Here is a recipe that is VERY easy to make for breakfast or a snack anytime that I got from a friend at work.

3/4 cup Quaker Quick Oats
1/4 cup Fiber One cereal
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder
little bit of cinnamon
vanilla soy milk (I pour it on like I would cereal until I get the consistancy I like for oatmeal).

Stir it up and let it set for a minute or two and eat, it is very good.
Here is the nutrition for it (used nutrition for 1 cup of soy milk)

390 calories
51.5g carbs
12g fiber
35g protein
8g fat


----------



## mantis (Oct 23, 2005)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> I thought I would start a thread about quick food/meal ideas for people that have little time to cook.  Here is a recipe that is VERY easy to make for breakfast or a snack anytime that I got from a friend at work.
> 
> 3/4 cup Quaker Quick Oats
> 1/4 cup Fiber One cereal
> ...


  that's no quick 
I have quicker ones 
get a costco membership 
buy anything that is microwaveable 
now that's quick!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 24, 2005)

Try this one... about three minutes to do it.

1 package of Ramen Noodles any flavor 
1/2 package of pre-cooked meat (or veggies for you vegans out there)
1 pot of hot boiling water

(do the math) 
add (pre-packaged) shredded cheese if so desired 
walla!


----------

